# Athlon X2 3800..

## -Tommppa-

Tilasin Asuksen A8N-SLI:n, ku sai halvalla. (53 ) Nyt pitäis saada Athlon X2 3800:n. Ootan pari viikkoo, et hinnat ehtii tippua. (ilmeisesti ne putoo täs kuussa aika paljon) Olikohan virhe..? Noi core 2 duo sydeemit vie ilmeisesti tän kymmenen nolla..

Antakaas kommentteja...

----------

## Paapaa

Saat kohtuuhinnalla varmasti ihan hyvän koneen. Core 2 Duot vievät tehoissa nopeimpiakin AMD:n prossuja 6-0, joten älä turhia murehdi  :Smile:  Tämä foorumi on kuitenkin Gentoo Linux -käyttöjärjestelmästä keskustelemiseen, joten jos haluat vain rautakeskustelua, niin kannattaa etsiä parempi foorumi.

----------

## anidabi

Ei tässä nyt varmaan ole kyse pelkästään rauta keskustelusta. Itseä ainkain kiinnostaa gentoo käyttäjien kokemukset dual core tsydeemeistä.  :Razz: 

----------

## AnXa

Kasasin kaverilla AM2 systeemin, mitattiin virrankulutusta ja se tippahti roimasti. Nopeus oli jokseenkin parempi nähden siihen mitä S939 pystyy. Verrattiin erääntoisen tyypin tekemiin Core2 testeihin omiamme. Core2 on nopeampi. Muttei niin ylivoimaisesti kuin mitä sen väitetään olevan.

Jos verrataan teknisia ratkaisuita nopeuden suhteeseen ja kerrotaan ne samoilla muisteilla ja tehdään ristiin kertominen. Tulee vastaukseksi se että Intel otti AMDn nopeudessa kiinni ja meni pikkasen edelle. 1-5%n erolla. Tietysti jotkut ostavat jo näytönohjaimen uuden tämän vuoksi. Mutta se mikä tässä on ihmeellistä on se miten Intel teki sen. NetBurst arkkitehtuuri on eräänlainen kulmakivi tällähetkellä. Se kykenee huiputtamaan testiohjelmia koska se osaa olla nopeampi kuin mitä ohjelmallinen arkkitehtuuri osaa olla. Jos haluaa tehdä asian helpoksi, niin AMDllä on 2megaa kakkua ja Intelillä Neljä plus kiihdytys muistinhallintaan. -_____-;

Core2nen on sitä paitsi uudempi kuin AMDn uudet arkkitehtuurit, AMD voitti Athlon64sen kanssa markkinat itselleen. Core2 pyrkii valloittamaan ne takaisin. AMDn seuraavaa siirtoaodotellessa voimme odotella AMDn tehonäytönohjaimia saapuvaksi kauppaan. nVidian miehenä en ole kuin korkeintaan puhtaasta nörttiydestä kiinnostunut AMDn parannuksista ATin vehkeisiin.

----------

## Paapaa

 *AnXa wrote:*   

> Jos verrataan teknisia ratkaisuita nopeuden suhteeseen ja kerrotaan ne samoilla muisteilla ja tehdään ristiin kertominen. Tulee vastaukseksi se että Intel otti AMDn nopeudessa kiinni ja meni pikkasen edelle. 1-5%n erolla. 

 

Mitä siis tarkkaan ottaen tällä tarkoitat? En tajunnut lihavoidusta lauseesta juuri mitään..."kerrotaan muisteilla"??? Niin tai näin, kiinnostavinta on tällä hetkellä:

1. hinta/suorituskyky. Tianne on aika tiukka, mutta C2D vie mielestäni voiton. Esim. E6300 maksaa 190e ja saman tasoinen X2 4600+ 230e. Tosin joissain testeissä E6300 päihitti 5000+:nkin, joissain ei. Kalliimmissa malleissa hintaero sen kuin kasvaa C2D:n hyväksi.

2. lämmöntuotto/suorituskyky. Tässä on eroja, Intelillä ero rasituksen ja lepotilan välillä on pieni, AMD:llä suuri. Itse arvosta sitä, että jäähdytys voidaan rakentaa "staattiseksi" maksimaalista jäähdytystarvetta vastaavaksi. Tällöin Intelin matalampi lämmöntuotto rasituksessa on etu. Joku arvostaa taas enemmän viileyttä lepotilassa.

Summarum: pitäisi meikäläisenkin ostaa Intel, vaikka pahan puolelle siirtyminen kirpaiseekin  :Smile: 

PS. Hitto, täällä pitäisi keskustella Gentoosta, eikä raudasta...

----------

## anidabi

 *AnXa wrote:*   

> Kasasin kaverilla AM2 systeemin, mitattiin virrankulutusta ja se tippahti roimasti. Nopeus oli jokseenkin parempi nähden siihen mitä S939 pystyy. Verrattiin erääntoisen tyypin tekemiin Core2 testeihin omiamme. Core2 on nopeampi. Muttei niin ylivoimaisesti kuin mitä sen väitetään olevan.
> 
> 

 

Niin mitenkä nopea se core2 on käännöspuuhissa verrattuna A64:seen? Ainakin mitä on noita testejä netissä ja niissä core on jotain 20% nopeampi kuin mitä athlon, onko tilanne sama kääntämisessä?

----------

## Paapaa

Kääntäminen kahdella ytimellä on merkittävästi nopeampaa, kuin yhdellä. Käänösaika saattaa pienentyä 30-50%. Eli yksiytimellinen on 40%-100% hitaampi. Netti lienee pullollaan testejä, tässä yksi:

http://www.linuxhardware.org/article.pl?sid=05/05/19/1625246

----------

